# CMA 3 stage Lisa coffee machine



## Olivia (May 21, 2015)

Hi folks,

my wife has been "helpful" and purchased me a cma 3 stage Lisa (I think). I have been running a high volume coffee shop £800k p.a. (employed) for about 12 years and about to go out on my own in about 3 months. My problems are:

1. How do I correctly identify the model so I know for spare parts ect...

2. Am I correct in assuming I need a pump and filter system and if so what type?

3 any idea on where I can find a manual for it?

Any advice very much appreciated,

alistair


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Alistair,

I have this machine in a one-group version. It looked good from the outside when I bought it, but I was planning a full refurb and I'm glad I did - it was absolutely appalling inside. I detailed the refurb in a picture-heavy thread here which might be worth a look. That said, since the refurb it has been great at home for the last year or so. I've just this week given it a de-scale and it feels like it'll last years. They run hot, but are certainly heavy duty.

Manual - http://www.lovecoffeemachines.co.uk/downloads/cma_lisa_manual.pdf and http://www.lovecoffeemachines.co.uk/downloads/Espresso%20Machine%20Technical%20Manual.pdf. There's also a schematic on there but it doesn't add much. I have a full parts list with internal drawings somewhere which I can dig out if you pm me your email address - that will let you work out which exact variant (there are three I think, I have the 'boosted' version which was most common in Costa in the UK where these machines mostly came from).

Parts - Ian (espressotechno on this forum) is great, as is Peter at Espresso Underground, but I dare say you have suppliers from your previous shop experience. I've found eevad in France to be useful for hard-to-get parts: http://www.eevad.com/eevad/spare-parts/coffee/parts-by-brand/astoria-cma/index.php/cPath/222107_300000_300003_300014 but postage is high.

Filter - I use a Brita Purity Quell C300 with 30% bypass, and there was very little to no scale after a year and I'd guess easily big enough for a three group at reasonable volume (way overkill on my home single group). Should be ~£100 all-in at very most. Shout if you need a photo, but they're widely available.

Motor on mine is an RPM, I think they're the same on the larger (3-group) machine. Having trouble getting image links to display inline at the moment so:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6jq89xc1cjj8c7a/2015-05-21%2021.55.00_resize.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/56mcvbsoy0qk4o8/2015-05-21%2021.54.28_resize.jpg?dl=0

Hope that all helps!

(Oh, and hello, welcome to the forum  I've not posted here for ages so hello to those who might remember me, too...)

Colin


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2015)

Hi Colin,

Thank you for the comprehensive advice, much appreciated and lots of reading to do!

If you manage to find any internal drawings / photo's which would be very helpful

Happy to provide my email address via PM

Kind regards,

Alistair


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The machine must come with the pump, otherwise you're in for an extra £100++ expenditure.

You should be able to download a manual from the CMA website. The metal spec plate (front bulkhead, side panel, or under driptray) will give you all the relevant info.

You will need a 230v 20+amp (maybe 30amp) power supply to hard-wire it into.

If the m/c comes from a hard water area, and you're new shop is in a hard water area, then a full overhaul & descale is recommended.

CMA spares are readily available: I'm happy to supply a service kit & other parts you may need.....pm me......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is the machine right for your needs?

Do you already have premises lined up?

Depending on the sector of the market you choose to operate in the quality of staff may be directly determined by the equipment they will use.


----------

